# Who Has A Web Cam?



## firestorm (Dec 21, 2003)

HEY PEEPS,  I have a web cam and I know J'Bo is getting one for Christmas. I'm looking forward to seeing her on Cam and chatting with her on "voice".   Does anyone else on here have a WEB CAM up and running?  We'll have to get together and compare biceps or something peeps.  hahahahaha.
Fire


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 21, 2003)

yeah ur right we can download than  PalTalk shit and make a private room so we can fuck around little bit,


----------



## firestorm (Dec 21, 2003)

PalTalk? I never heard of that.  I used to use Yahoo messenger but haven't played with it in over a year.


----------



## david (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> We'll have to get together and compare biceps *or something* peeps.  hahahahaha.
> Fire



Or something?


----------



## Jay-B (Dec 21, 2003)

yeah i have one i took teh pic in my gallery with it, but id much rather talk to j'bo then firestorm on it


----------



## firestorm (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: Who Has A Web Cam?*



> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Or something?



YEA OR SUM THANG AS IN CHEST.....J'Bo's chest to be specific.  lol


----------



## firestorm (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jay-B *_
> yeah i have one i took teh pic in my gallery with it, but id much rather talk to j'bo then firestorm on it



Can't blame you there Jay, who wouldn't rather talk to J'Bo.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

I bought a video camera for Christmas and it doubles as a web cam. Almost had it going today but the battery went flat, will have it goin tomorrow PM me your MSN details Fire and we'll hook up


----------



## katie64 (Dec 21, 2003)

I do, I do...........I used to have paltalk but you can cam with yahoo or any of the messengers.................


----------



## firestorm (Dec 21, 2003)

OH yea baby, you and I have a date then.  We'll have to get together on Yahoo messenger next week.  This week will be impossible for me being Xmas and all but next week look out.  Katie and me whoohoo.


----------



## katie64 (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> OH yea baby, you and I have a date then.  We'll have to get together on Yahoo messenger next week.  This week will be impossible for me being Xmas and all but next week look out.  Katie and me whoohoo.


Absolutely babe, anytime.................my yahoo is on my profile  I'm calling ya soon too, just not tonight...........I have a headache   no seriously, I'm going to bed, nighty night


----------



## firestorm (Dec 21, 2003)

NIght night and have a Very merry Christmas... I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> OH yea baby, you and I have a date then.  We'll have to get together on Yahoo messenger next week.  This week will be impossible for me being Xmas and all but next week look out.  Katie and me whoohoo.


What am i?? Chop liver??


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 21, 2003)

rissy....thats a whole lota ass up there


----------



## firestorm (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> What am i?? Chop liver??


Hell no your not chopped liver you already know we're getting on there together bro.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> rissy....thats a whole lota ass up there


LOVE IT 

Wait to you see what i got in store


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hell no your not chopped liver you already know we're getting on there together bro.


Pm me now, you got a mic??


----------



## firestorm (Dec 22, 2003)

Negative Ris I'm at work right now so I can't even view cams. only from home.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

bugger..... dont matter i'm goin in 10, just whored up rocks whore thread pretty bad


----------



## firestorm (Dec 22, 2003)

hahaha you guys are too funny.  Let me ask. why do you guys like to post so much? do post leaders win prizes or something?  hahahaha


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> HEY PEEPS,  I have a web cam and I know J'Bo is getting one for Christmas. I'm looking forward to seeing her on Cam and chatting with her on "voice".   Does anyone else on here have a WEB CAM up and running?  We'll have to get together and compare biceps or something peeps.  hahahahaha.
> Fire



Can we compare ass cheeks?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 28, 2003)

Bump....Waiting to hear if J'Bo got that there Cam!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

@ last PM.... She got her cam alright


----------



## firestorm (Dec 28, 2003)

Oh yeaaaa buddy???  You saw her I take it???  whoohooo!!!! You lucky bum!!!  hahahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Dec 28, 2003)

Happy holidays to you Ris!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

Happy hol's to you too my friend  Damn, she is beautiful 
Like really really really really really really really BEAUTIFUL


----------



## firestorm (Dec 28, 2003)

Huuhooo just the thought of what you just said gave me a woody. hahahahahaha   Your SOOOOO darn LUCKY!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

You'll see her soon enough..... My heart was jumpin into my throat 
Seriously...........


----------



## firestorm (Dec 28, 2003)

Oh how I can believe that Ris.  I'd be a nervous wreak seeing her for the 1st time expecially after talking to you about it.   I'd be getting my hair cut, putting on a suit and practicing my smile before getting on there with her. lol


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

i could keep going on but i know what the "others" will think


----------



## firestorm (Dec 28, 2003)

pm pm pm pm   LOL


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

i coulnt do that to J


----------



## firestorm (Dec 28, 2003)

Oh now you really have me in a whirl wind!!!  Ouch my imagination is killing me! hahahaha


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

Die FS


----------



## firestorm (Dec 28, 2003)

Don't worry Ris,, I'm almost there man. lol


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

It's not that bad.... 
Did you like the PM


----------



## firestorm (Dec 28, 2003)

yeppers my man


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

wooo hooo she's back


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 28, 2003)

dont listen to rissy..i look like a nerd on webcam


----------



## firestorm (Dec 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> dont listen to rissy..i look like a nerd on webcam



HEY BABY!!!  HAPPY HOLIDAYS SUGAR!!!  MAN I MISSED YOU!!  (Sorry for the caps but Im excited to see you..or should I say "read" you) lol

Oh Jen, how I doubt what you say and soo believe what Ris is telling me.  I've already heard your voice and he said the same exact thing.  Your voice is to die for.  Girl you have it all and we WANT IT!!!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> dont listen to rissy..i look like a nerd on webcam



Bull chit to dat............


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Girl you have it all and we WANT IT!!!! HAHAHAHA


Glad you put the "we" in there bro.... 

J it make you look younger than you are


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 28, 2003)

I look like a white baby 

Happy holidays to you too fire 
i am heading to bed but i will talk to you both tomorrow 
night


----------



## firestorm (Dec 28, 2003)

Ris, I would never leave you out of our love triangle my man.  YOu are part of it. to leave you out would be very disrespectful to you.  I know you love her as much as I do.  I respect that and you.  lol


----------



## firestorm (Dec 28, 2003)

Night night Jen.  Sleep well sugar.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks Fire ..... yes shes going to bed.......


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I look like a white baby


You dont look white from this end..... did i look white??
I looked white from my side.....


----------



## firestorm (Dec 28, 2003)

Guys I hate to tell you both this but your BOTH white!!!  hahahaha,,, I'm Italian so that makes me mostly white although I have that little darker complexion then you "white" people but "white" I am, non the less. hehehehe


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

who you callin white.....


----------



## firestorm (Dec 28, 2003)

hahahahaha


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

Hang on..... i checked....
IM WHITE


----------



## firestorm (Dec 28, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHA   OH MAN YOUR FUNNY AS HELL PETE!!!  OOPS I MEAN RIS.


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 29, 2003)

I have a cam on yahoo.. greekblondechick is my sn.. I always get a kick out of flexing on cam..its so silly


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey blond what part of Jersey are you?  I'm in the Hamilton Township Trenton area.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I have a cam on yahoo.. greekblondechick is my sn.. I always get a kick out of flexing on cam..its so silly



Oh my God too fuqing funny.. I read your name too quickly and thought it said  GEEKblondchick.  Then I went to your pics and was thinking to myself.... oh man this gal is too damn cute to be geeky and then realized after looking for like a 3rd time, it said GREEK   Silly me.  lol


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I have a cam on yahoo.. greekblondechick is my sn.. I always get a kick out of flexing on cam..its so silly



Oh and by the way Vivian,, welcome to IM.com. Glad to have another Zoo Jerzian here to yap with.


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 29, 2003)

lol im from middlesex county and ty..off to bed now tho, if u want check out my online journal (i love comments) lol good night


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

Sweet dreams and I'd be more then happy to check out your journal.  Comments on the way.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

I bet


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lol im from middlesex county and ty..off to bed now tho, if u want check out my online journal (i love comments) lol good night


We can see *ahem* that you have a *ahem* web cam...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> We can see *ahem* that you have a *ahem* web cam...



For once we agree.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

Oh man who left the door to the chicken coop opened!!!!  The damn wolves are coming in!!!  hahahahahaha


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey Fire, i keep forgetting to tell you how much i like your sig


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

Well thank you kindly Ris. I actualy made that up many moons ago during one of my dark spells.  It's actually only a portion of the original writing but I forget the rest.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

The Lord is my Shepherd; I shall not want. He makes me to lie down in green pastures:He leads me beside the still waters. He restores my soul: He leades me in the paths of righteousness for His name' sake.

Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death,
I will fear no evil: For you are with me; Your rod and your staff, they comfort me. You prepare a table before me in the presence of my enemies; You annoint my head with oil; My cup runs over.

Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life,
and I will dwell in the House of the Lord forever.


----------



## Randy (Dec 29, 2003)

You all really need to get out more


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

Why all we need is right here

V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V


----------



## djrx06 (Dec 29, 2003)

Personally, I like Rissole's avi and signature...... 

Oh yeah, I forgot to say I have a webcam.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 29, 2003)

you like that huh  lol.
i remember the first time i saw his avi.
i couldnt figure out whos butt it was...then i thought i had posted up a storm under rissys' name


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 29, 2003)

I gots me a webcam


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 29, 2003)

wtf...and you never showed me


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 29, 2003)

you never asked


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 29, 2003)

geeze louise


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

i think my webcam works now..... i upgraded my msn yesterday


----------



## Randy (Dec 29, 2003)

JB'o,

What are you refering to when you say "AVI"?
An avi file format contains audio and video.   It is like a movie file.
I think Babsie was the one that started that 
If your referring to your butt graphics, (i.e.) gif, jpg, bmp etc. those are included in his signature.

Just thought I would set ya straight... no offense 




> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you like that huh  lol.
> i remember the first time i saw his avi.
> i couldnt figure out whos butt it was...then i thought i had posted up a storm under rissys' name


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> geeze louise



hhmmm ... I think a late night webcam chat might be in order - and only if you promise to stay clothed!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> JB'o,
> 
> What are you refering to when you say "AVI"?
> ...


we benn callin avatars avi's for short


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> hhmmm ... I htink a late night webcam chat might be in order - and only if you promise to stay clothed!


I seem to have that problem with her.... everytime i get on msn with her, she's naked  Maybe someone's trying to tell us something (i wish)
This'll be great with the web cam now


----------



## Randy (Dec 29, 2003)

Avatars are not AVI's.   Where does the I come from in the word "avatar" ?      Just settin ya straight bud...  They are 2 different animals my friend.



> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> we benn callin avatars avi's for short


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I seem to have that problem with her.... everytime i get on msn with her, she's naked  Maybe someone's trying to tell us something (i wish)



 ... I can see that being a very serious problem.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Avatars are not AVI's.   Where does the I come from in the word "avatar" ?      Just settin ya straight bud...  They are 2 different animals my friend.


I know, but callin them an "ava" sounds dumbass.......


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ... I can see that being a very serious problem.


But a good one


----------



## Randy (Dec 29, 2003)

Just call it what it is, an "avatar".   If that is to long....just AV will work I suppose.

QUOTE]_*Originally posted by Rissole *_
I know, but callin them an "ava" sounds dumbass.......  [/QUOTE]


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

Ohhh ok


----------



## Randy (Dec 29, 2003)

Shhheeesh, I'm glad we worked that one out


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

Takes a bit sometimes hey???


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 29, 2003)

smartasses!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> smartasses!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 30, 2003)

randy....your so bloody anal  my ass is on his avi and sig so 

ris...i have a habit of wearing very little clothes in my apartment cause i turn the heat up to 80 to pretend i am on a beach 

NT...we may just have to do that


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ris...i have a habit of wearing very little clothes in my apartment cause i turn the heat up to 80 to pretend i am on a beach
> 
> NT...we may just have to do that



what's your plan for this Friday?  It's the missus' bday, so we'll be doing the strip club and then out to Rum, close that down and then home till the wee hours with whomever might be tagging along.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 30, 2003)

well then. sounds like fun. wish the Mrs. Happy Bday for me. I may be going out of town, however if i am not...i will be sitting at the webcam


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 30, 2003)

will do


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 30, 2003)

I got one !! just not turning it on till transformation is complete


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 30, 2003)

i got mine for HAN so he can see my butt rise and tighten up


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 30, 2003)

Cute butt.  I swear we must be brother and sister.. we have matching ASSES


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 30, 2003)

but mine is smoother and alot more cute


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 30, 2003)

mine right now.. well has its nice winter coat on LOL


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

haha.. mine really does look like j lo's ass right now..


----------



## gr81 (Dec 30, 2003)

prove it...


----------



## Randy (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeah,  I don't believe it Greek.....let's see


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

hahaha nah thats ok..but its gotten rounder since i started lifting again..and fatter since my unintentional bulk


----------



## Randy (Dec 30, 2003)

Great work Greek! I'm glad your seeing improvements.


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

on my bday my friend brian goes, u know vivian, ur ass is looking tight and toned


----------



## gr81 (Dec 30, 2003)

a word of advice to all teh ladies out there who want a great ass, I have two words: DEEP SQUAT! believe it


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

how much do deep squats work your quads? right now I do feet together leg press and hamstring curls for my ass..I avoid working my quads directly bc they get big with minimal effort


----------



## katie64 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> what's your plan for this Friday?  It's the missus' bday, so we'll be doing the strip club and then out to Rum, close that down and then home till the wee hours with whomever might be tagging along.


Wish the Mrs. a very happy birthday for me NT.........


----------



## Mudge (Dec 30, 2003)

You might try the duck press for hitting the ass and it hits the hams too. Go wide with the legs and high up on the leg press plate (hence the name duck press).

Nothing wrong with a nice ass that is actually visible I say


----------



## gr81 (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> how much do deep squats work your quads? right now I do feet together leg press and hamstring curls for my ass..I avoid working my quads directly bc they get big with minimal effort




It all depends on your feet placement really. The squat generally is great for the quads. There is really no replacement for the squat when it comes to leg training no doubt. The wider your stance is thou the more fibers in teh ass and hams will be recruited as opposed to an close foot stance, which recruits muscles of the outter thigh more so. Either way the squat his every thing. It is important to get the squat in your leg routine anyway you look at it. besides there is nothing sexier than a woman in the gym squattin hard IMO.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 31, 2003)

GR81...DEEP Squats hey  yes deep squats are always the answer


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Wish the Mrs. a very happy birthday for me NT.........



shall do


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 31, 2003)

What the hell is going on here?  I want in on this video camming ordeal.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 31, 2003)

why you got one?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 31, 2003)

Yur Damn Skippy I do.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 31, 2003)

well then. you never told me that 
is there a way of having a web cam conference?


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 31, 2003)

Not sure about a conference, but you can have many windows open with cams.  We did that with certain folks before we went to Hedo.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 31, 2003)

Some computer savvy individual needs to hook this shiz up.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 31, 2003)

Computer savvy individuals dont have friends


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 31, 2003)

@ mudge

yes someone hook this up!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

LIke mentioned above Yes you can in a way have a video conference.  Everyone on "voice" and multiple window open all at once.  I've done it many times and it works just fine.  Ok soo all the windows were opened and all of ME on cam talking to myself but it still works.  hahahahahaha


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 31, 2003)

Gimme the info and I am in like Flynn


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

Best way that I know works is with Yahoo messenger.  Log into a yahoo messenger put whomever you like on your list  such as J'bo and ME of course, then at a set time that we all agree on we all signon to Yahoo messenger.  At the top ther is a pulldown that allows you to invite someone to a Web converence.  pull it down type their name they get a message , they hit YES and there ya go you have them on your desk top. Do that for everyone on your list and you have all them naked boobs on your monitor all at once.  Very easy.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 31, 2003)

Ok, what be your Yahoo IDs?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

i'm at work right now and can't go on cam but you can add me for a later time.   firestormdownbelow2k


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 31, 2003)

Done and Done


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

Cool I'll go login and add you also.


----------



## katie64 (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm adding you too Fire


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

Absolutely Katie do it now so I can add you darlen!!!!


----------



## katie64 (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Absolutely Katie do it now so I can add you darlen!!!!


Already did


----------



## katie64 (Dec 31, 2003)

BTW..........I hide a lot  so just message me anytime even if it doesn't show me on, if I'm on I'll respond........


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm always invisible also Katie so you do the same.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

Don't have a web cam.


----------



## katie64 (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Don't have a web cam.


Get one............


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Get one............


Yes ma'am....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 31, 2003)

I can only cam at the gym...... i'll be there tomorrow 
Then things go back to normal, at the factory in the morns and gym in the arvo when most of you guys aren't on


----------



## Rissole (Dec 31, 2003)

Have to download yahoo for there too


----------



## katie64 (Dec 31, 2003)

Who you talking to Rissy


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

Hey boys  guess who I got to talk to this evening!!!  KATIE ON THE PHONE!!  YEPPERS I got to talk to that hot pretty gal and she is wonderful!!!!   What a pleasureable conversation we had.  You guys should be jealous. hahahahaha
Thanks Katie for the lovely chat if you see this dear.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

Riss I believe your gym time is my time where we can chat.  I forget your damn timezone. sheeit.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

Lucky you fire! You get to talk to all the gals!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

oh man I have your clock right on my wall in front of me and didn't even know it.  your 15 hours ahead of me.  1:06pm there right now.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm not a sexist Hee,,, I talk to the guys too my man.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

I've talked to J'Bo for a few minutes one time,, Katie tonight, David on several occations, GOPRO once but I still owe him another call AND $75.00 lol, Dale and I are talking on Yahoo messenger and may even train together one day,, he doesn't live very far from me I found out tonight.  So in all actuality I talked to more guys then women.


----------



## katie64 (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hey boys  guess who I got to talk to this evening!!!  KATIE ON THE PHONE!!  YEPPERS I got to talk to that hot pretty gal and she is wonderful!!!!   What a pleasureable conversation we had.  You guys should be jealous. hahahahaha
> Thanks Katie for the lovely chat if you see this dear.


LOL, thank you sweetie, was very nice talking with you also, aren't you suppose to be going home now, have a great new year's babe


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

Now david sounds like a cool cat to talk to fs. One of these weekends when you are on line me you and rock got to get on the phone and talk too!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

And I wanna talk to katie and gbc and.. well all the women here hows that sound!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Who you talking to Rissy


I usually talk to myself cause of the time difference


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

man, now I want a web cam...


----------



## katie64 (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I usually talk to myself cause of the time difference


LOL, silly guy


----------



## katie64 (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> man, now I want a web cam...


Get one, they're cheap 20 bucks I think, plus I would love to talk with you


----------



## derekisdman (Jan 1, 2004)

I got a webcam for christmas, but it seems to be very laggy on yahoo messenger.


----------



## katie64 (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> I got a webcam for christmas, but it seems to be very laggy on yahoo messenger.


Try MSN


----------



## katie64 (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Now david sounds like a cool cat to talk to fs. One of these weekends when you are on line me you and rock got to get on the phone and talk too!


David is very cool to talk with, he's a riot


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

i cant sign into yahoo, i just downloaded it and it wont let me sign in..


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm in  Rissole1971  I cant add anyone  select group


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hey boys  guess who I got to talk to this evening!!!  KATIE ON THE PHONE!!  YEPPERS I got to talk to that hot pretty gal and she is wonderful!!!!   What a pleasureable conversation we had.  You guys should be jealous. hahahahaha
> Thanks Katie for the lovely chat if you see this dear.



Ya' did, did ya'?

Don't mind me, I'm not feeling good today.  Matter of fact, I'm going back to bed!   ZzzzzzzzZZZzzzz

Hopefully I feel better tonight!


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2004)

Side note:  In addition to FS's comments, Katie is "Awesome" to talk to!  It's weird, we NEVER argue and I love pushing buttons on people!  Hmmmnnn... I'll just have to try to push her buttons face to face then in February!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 1, 2004)

Hey david, what be your handle?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

That diddn't add you to my list DM??? Did i push the wrong button?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 1, 2004)

I'll try again


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> I'll try again


  you dont sound like your picture 

yahoo sux!! Cause my cam wont work on it


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 2, 2004)

What the hell do I sound like then?  I bet I sound more intelligent, right?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah, and white


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 2, 2004)

and Damn sexxy too, huh?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 2, 2004)

How was the pub crawl??


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 2, 2004)

intoxicating


----------



## firestorm (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> LOL, thank you sweetie, was very nice talking with you also, aren't you suppose to be going home now, have a great new year's babe



Thank you for thinking it was nice talking to me back Katie. I'm honored.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Now david sounds like a cool cat to talk to fs. One of these weekends when you are on line me you and rock got to get on the phone and talk too!


David is a cool cat and can talk for hours if you let him!hahahaha  just kidding he is very interesting and great stories and in fact one time played the electric guitar for your truely on the line.  He is very good.   and no problem Hee  we can do a conference call sometime no sweat!.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> you dont sound like your picture
> 
> yahoo sux!! Cause my cam wont work on it


If your running a firewall Riss, shut it down, then it will work.


----------



## katie64 (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> David is a cool cat and can talk for hours if you let him!hahahaha  just kidding he is very interesting and great stories and in fact one time played the electric guitar for your truely on the line.  He is very good.   and no problem Hee  we can do a conference call sometime no sweat!.


Your right, David can talk for hours and hours and hours 

Just joking with ya babe


----------



## katie64 (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Thank you for thinking it was nice talking to me back Katie. I'm honored.


Don't thank me.............thank you


----------



## firestorm (Jan 3, 2004)

Well I have to thank you...you called ME!!!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> Hey david, what be your handle?




Handle?  I actually called them on the phone (FS and Katie)


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Your right, David can talk for hours and hours and hours
> 
> Just joking with ya babe




Especially when on the exercise bike!


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> David is a cool cat and can talk for hours if you let him!hahahaha  just kidding he is very interesting and great stories and in fact one time played the electric guitar for your truely on the line.  He is very good.   and no problem Hee  we can do a conference call sometime no sweat!.




I played the keyboard and the demo songs for Katie as well.  Since she didn't mention this, I guess she didn't like it!


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Well I have to thank you...you called ME!!!! HAHAHAHA




Listen to you two... you act like you both work in a local supermarket!    J/K!!


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2004)

Hey you all.... cams and mics and phone calls are nice and all but I'm going to meet Katie in person!    Unless she cancels the last minute!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 3, 2004)

Oh too cool David,,, I'm jealous to say the least my man.


----------



## Randy (Jan 3, 2004)

Give Katie a big  from us all David


----------



## firestorm (Jan 4, 2004)

Speak for yourself Randy....  David give her a kiss from me.  I'd much rather a kiss for sure.  If I need a hug, I'll hug my doggy.  Kisses from me.


----------



## Randy (Jan 4, 2004)

Say that again FS   You botched your sentence I'm affraid.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 4, 2004)

Huu I did? Where?    You said give Kate a hug.  I said I'd rather give her a kiss.  Man if it didn't come across that way then I'm more tired then I thought.  lol


----------



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> If your running a firewall Riss, shut it down, then it will work.


No firewall.... it says that my cam pic is the wrong size or something...


----------



## firestorm (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm sure we could figure this out but I need to be in front of my pc at home with a cam.  size can be adjusted somehow but I don't know off the top of my cranium.


----------



## katie64 (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I played the keyboard and the demo songs for Katie as well.  Since she didn't mention this, I guess she didn't like it!


You know I liked them brat


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Oh too cool David,,, I'm jealous to say the least my man.



No, don't be jealous, FS.  I'm sure you'll get to meet some of us very soon.  But I was waiting for you to say it!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Say that again FS   You botched your sentence I'm affraid.




He does have a habit of doing that!  

Hugs and kisses to Katie on your guy's behalf?  Are you guys trying to get my face slapped?


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> You know I liked them brat




  I know you did!  Answer your phone so I can let you  hear the new keyboard I got!!!!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I know you did!  Answer your phone so I can let you  hear the new keyboard I got!!!!


Hmmmmmmmm , I've been home all day, no phone ringy dingy


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2004)

Check your ringer then!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Check your ringer then!


 Checked the id, guess you did call (twice), sowry


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2004)

see!!!!


----------



## Randy (Jan 4, 2004)

David, 

You can call me on the phone, and I will burp for ya


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 4, 2004)

hey david u awake still?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 4, 2004)

randy!!!


----------



## Randy (Jan 4, 2004)

Hey there is my friend GBC.  Hi there.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 4, 2004)

i forgot to check this lol


----------



## firestorm (Jan 4, 2004)

Hey Greek what is shaking kiddo.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 4, 2004)

ehhhh i F'd up real bad again..


----------



## firestorm (Jan 4, 2004)

How so sweetie


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 5, 2004)

well i dont have yahoo 
why dont you buggers have msn


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2004)

I have MSN J'Bo we can hook up on there one day.  I'll have to logon and figure out my name on there again then give it to you.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2004)

The reason I even said Yahoo in the 1st place by the way was because I know we can do a voice chat room with all of us at one time. I don't know if you can do that with MSN. (voice)


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well i dont have yahoo
> why dont you buggers have msn


msn is better


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2004)

ok ok ok MSN is the choice then. I really don't care.


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 5, 2004)

i care cause i dont have yahoo


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> David,
> 
> You can call me on the phone, and I will burp for ya




You will "burp" for me??  Now what purpose does that serve?  I was thinking about grabbing a cheat meal tonight and I thought about hearing you "just" burp and guess what?  I don't wanna cheat now!

You've done good!


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hey david u awake still?




Yes I am?!?!    Howare ya?


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2004)

Oh crap!  That's what I forgot to reload!!  MSN Chat!!!!  Thx for the reminder!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i care cause i dont have yahoo


Well as you can see you don't have to care cause I said I'd go to MSN. do you remember my signon Jen???


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i care cause i dont have yahoo


I thought we used to im back on MSN?


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2004)

Yes your correct Burner on MSN.  She said she DOESN'T do YAHOO.  you just read it wrong bro.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i care cause i dont have yahoo



And it would be hard to get yahoo because...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2004)

damn...must be tired...

let's see...I can see her at least..
so...Ms. J'bo..when ya gonna be on?
I'd get on..but they don't have a wide angle big enough!


----------



## Randy (Jan 5, 2004)

What did you "F" up this time GBC?   <jk>



> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> ehhhh i F'd up real bad again..


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2004)

I believe it was her diet again. she gets very down on herself.  I checked out her journal and she wasn't happy with herself.


----------



## Randy (Jan 5, 2004)

Oh is that it   Hell I do that all the time myself.  Now I don't feel as bad


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I thought we used to im back on MSN?



yes we did but your gone now  you deleted me you big fart. j'booty is my nickname btw. 

dale...cause i have msn and dont want yahoo 

fire...no i dont have your sign in i dont think cause your never on msn and your nickname just sits there


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

Don't be sily...I have not deletd you..I am usig my desktop instead of the lap top I used to use..so I have not added you back in..I am rarely on anymore...of course..now that you've got the cam...that is a WHOLE new motivation..


Kinda funny...I was downloading some pics from my camera into my laptop..and was looking for the file. I ran across one with your pics in it. I only had a couple left...but they are nice ones..
'Who is...THAT??"
She..um..is my dietician counselor..who lives WAY up in Canada..she is my friend who rips on my diet choices....

"uh huh.."


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 6, 2004)

kristen found them 
a dietician councellor hey 
thats a good one. 
at least tell her that i dont agree with your diet choices please (lean pockets)


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 6, 2004)

ewww lean pockets!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

hey hottie!
yep..I was SO bused. I ran across tem whiule we were in Mexico...
I gave brief explanation of who you are. (read above title)
and moved on..


Hey, i have not had a tasty, yummy, not too bad for you, lean pocket in some time!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> ewww lean pockets!


WHAT!?!?!!?? the chicken fajita ones are pretty good!


----------



## Randy (Jan 6, 2004)

lean pockets    Now I just got done eatin some real food.
Pork Chops, gravy, biscuits,  corn, apple sauce....hmmm anything else, oh yeah and apple pie   Now that is a meal


----------



## Randy (Jan 6, 2004)

Couldn't resist...the country boy in me I guess


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

hungry man dinner?


I like shake-n-bake on pork chops..


----------



## Randy (Jan 7, 2004)

It's funny you mention shake-n-bake Burner .  
My GF and I had a debate over that very thing.
Even though I am avoiding most all fried foods,  I like my pork chops fried with flour and biscuits n gravy


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 7, 2004)

hmmm...biscuits and gravy.....and a cup of coffee....


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 7, 2004)

hey hey hey whats going on here boys 
time to get into summer mode soon 
if you want to see some biscuits in the old gut then fine


----------



## Randy (Jan 7, 2004)

J'bo,  I already have biscuits in the old gut


----------



## Randy (Jan 7, 2004)

Just call me a fat fox


----------



## Randy (Jan 7, 2004)

kewl, I just seen a black squirrel out my winder.
(Now that was not intended to be racist ya know)


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 7, 2004)

well dont you want the biscuits to leave the basket? silly wolf


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2004)

I want a miracle pill so I can all the things I like..and not have to 'pay' for it...


----------

